# Replacing banisters - cost?



## Lulu123 (12 Jul 2008)

Anyone any idea of how much it costs to replace a banisters. Its a pretty ugly set we have at the moment so I just want to replace it for something nicer, spindles etc. Its a normal sized 4 bed house - 1250sq ft. Stairs is quite standard.
Any ideas of cost or recommendations?


----------



## Blondie1 (13 Jul 2008)

Bannisterman replaced stairs for a friend. Teak, very reasonable, about one thousand, approx 3 years ago. Quoted about 1300 for mine as he said it was bigger stairs, and about 1000 more for oak. according to other poster, Doors Ireland have very good value in oak stairs but you would need someone to install.  I got lovely oak doors (engineered) from Doors Ireland off North Rd in Finglas


----------



## RAD123 (15 Jul 2008)

hi i got mine done for 800 only a couple of weeks ago and i thought it was very reasonable.it was for all pine which is the most basic i think i still have his num as i have used him before aswell for other bits.let me know an i can pass it on to you


----------



## Lulu123 (16 Jul 2008)

Thanks Rad123 can you give me his number. Much appreciated.


----------



## RAD123 (17 Jul 2008)

hi sorry only seen your reply there his num is 0876606392 best of luck anyway.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2008)

Hi Rad123, welcome to AAM. In accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm whether you have any association with the above company other than being a satisfied customer?

First time posters with recommendations are treated suspiciously around here due to numerous previous transgressions.
Leo


----------



## RAD123 (18 Jul 2008)

hi no i am nothing to do with the company i am just a happy customer and i know how hard it is to  get someone to do the work right


----------



## amgd28 (18 Jul 2008)

Also got ours done a few weeks ago. 800 the lot and he also sorted out a problematic side gate while he was at it.
Very tidy guy


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2008)

RAD123 said:


> hi no i am nothing to do with the company i am just a happy customer and i know how hard it is to get someone to do the work right


 
Thanks
Leo


----------



## Lulu123 (18 Jul 2008)

amgd28 can you give me the number of your guy too, best to get a few quotes.
thanks
Lulu


----------



## leukoshoopr (19 Jul 2008)

Woodstyle good too- did our three story stairs last year for 1400
nice job and fast
(satisfied customer not employee-I promise!)


----------



## amgd28 (19 Jul 2008)

Hi Lulu,
I have PM'd you his details


----------

